# Where were you?



## Blake Bowden (Sep 11, 2010)

Where were you on September 11, 2001?

http://attacked911.tripod.com/


----------



## Cgripper (Sep 13, 2010)

I was at work writing tickets on Cr 200 in Williamson County, Texas.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Sep 14, 2010)

I was waking up and about to get ready for school (9th grade back then) - I came out of my room to find my mom terrified and almost to tears while watching the spanish news after the first plane had hit one of the towers. We watched the news for most of the day in school.


----------



## Benton (Sep 14, 2010)

I was in 8th grade (not much younger than you Ben!) and was watching the news feed when the second plane hit. Didn't understand what was going on for the first half of the day. I really only remember two of my classes that day, band and English. Band director tried to be encouraging saying that we had to move on and try to work despite everything that was going on, can't stop life, etc, and was trying to be positive. English teacher was just trying to calm everyone down and explain the situation. 

Guess it really shows which teachers had a direct impact on my life.  But yeah, at that age, mostly confusion.


----------



## MacFie (Sep 20, 2010)

12 grade here....was at home skipping school.  Didn't get to sleep that long when my friends started calling non-stop.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 21, 2010)

I was in bed asleep. (I worked nights) My roomate came running in saying "America is being attacked" I responded "No way thats not possible" and blew it off. Then he reached over and flipped on my TV to show the second plane hit and I didn't know what to do. It is an image I will always remember.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 21, 2010)

I was a couple blocks from work.  I ran into work in disbelief and let my director know.  I spent most of that day in front of the TV and saw the second plane hit.  I was in such disbelief already, I thought it was footage of the first plane hitting until I realized that one building was already smoking.  It was a day of shock and disbelief, anger and sadness, or as my mom would later put it, it was our Kennedy Assassination.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Sep 22, 2010)

I was supervising a group of 175 prison inmates at the inmate transportation center.


----------



## jim9361 (Sep 25, 2010)

I was at work on patrol in South Texas. (US Border Patrol) Heard it happening on the FM radio. One of my co-workers (who is/was from Lower Manhattan NY) was working on patrol a few miles down river of my location. I used the service radio and asked her if she was listening to the FM radio. She said no. I asked here to meet with me in a certain location. While in route she turned on the FM radio and heard what was going on. By the time she got to the meeting location she had tears in her eyes saying that she could not get ahold of her mother and sister by cell phone. It took almost all day but she finally got word that all of her family was OK. I know it is nothing compaired to the actual event but my job has not been the same since that day. On the job, I think the next few months after that day was the worst.


----------



## david918 (Sep 26, 2010)

I was getting ready for work when I got an e- mail from a brother in NYC telling me to turn on the tv.Long day stayed home from work and kept in contact with the bro from NY he had just retired as a Captain from FDNY and his son was also a fireman there,he was in the 2nd tower but came out ok.


----------

